# Condensation inside Audi A4 headlights, HIDS



## turboostdgti (Aug 3, 2003)

I just bought a 2005 Audi A4 and there is condensation inside the headlight housing. The dealer won't replace the housing as Audi has decided not to cover this.
Apparently, there are vents that allow the headlights to breathe and at the same lets water in. I park in a garage at home and at work. There was condensation when I bought it a week ago and there still is. Don't see it drying up.
I have the Xenon HID headlights.
Has anyone else encountered this? What did you do?
Were you able to seal the housing, or did you buy aftermarket headlight housings, etc.?
Thanks for the help in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Condensation inside Audi A4 headlights, HIDS (turboostdgti)*

should just buy some aftermarket headlamps and sell the stock to me to use as parts.
steve


----------



## turboostdgti (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Condensation inside Audi A4 headlights, HIDS (vanaman)*

Nobody has ever heard of this on here?
I took my car to two different dealerships and they both claim that Audi will not pay for the replacement of the headlight housings. 
The dealer said it's a normal problem with A4s...
They also told me that the headlights have vents which is why water's getting in? Don't believe that for a second but I haven't looked for myself yet. 
So much for the CPO 100k warranty. Doesn't seem to be of much use at this point.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Condensation inside Audi A4 headlights, HIDS (turboostdgti)*

yes, there are vents. they allow air flow both ways so the headlamp can stabilize with the outside air and avoid condensation. make sure they are not clogged and that the short vent tubes are present. unless you have pooling water, it's likely just the moisture in the air condensing (this is the most common).
either way, this is a common problem on the b6 A4 headlamps...b6 S4 are even worse. i haven't seen it on b7 yet (in the event that your '05 is really an '05.5). anyway, if you only have 'single' xenon (i.e. not bi-xenon), then turn on the (halogen) highbeams and the condensation should clear in 15-30 minutes...depends on how bad it is.
if all else fails, you can drill a small hole in the underside of the inboard corner of the headlight lens and it should help stabilization.


----------



## turboostdgti (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Condensation inside Audi A4 headlights, HIDS (EternalMind)*

thanks for the info eternal mind.
the dealership said that the vents were clear. 
i haven't ran my highbeams at all though so i'll try that.


----------

